# What a day..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So, quite an eventful day. Today is my birthday, the day Betty got her first desensitising jab for her allergies and day one of a new central heating system being installed in the house...this meant the doggies had to be left to their own devices in the garden...the results of which are below...but to fair to them have posted a couple of them being 'good'. The 'dirty' picture of Betty is her in the garage...no way is she coming in to the house in THAT state


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ha, Betty is nearly Ted coloured !
Very brave having such light chairs, , Ted is growing so fast, enjoy your birthday evening !:bday:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Can't stop laughing at these photos 
They must have had thee best day ever.
They truly look like they are the best of friends


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ha ha ha these are funny but even funnier Colin is the fact that everything thing you own is light coloured, with two poos you do very well keeping your house looking so creamy!


----------



## joanner (Apr 19, 2012)

Colin I love the Betty and Ted sagas lol !! You could make millions if they had their own show !!

Enjoy the rest of your birthday x


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't believe you have white sofas! Very brave! Love the photos, especially the first one.

Eleanor


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

What great photo's, they look like they had lots of fun. Ted is really growing.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a day .. you should have brought them around my house for a play whilst the heating was being done .. xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

First off, happy birthday!

It looks like the two of them had a lot of fun together! I love the picture of them all snuggled up on the chair - so cute!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

:best_wishes:arty2::bday:arty::whoo::best_wishes:

Hope you have had a good Birthday !

Fab photos - cannot believe they are snuggled up together already! BBK looks so beautiful after her bath!
Happy Days!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fabby photos Colin  looks like they had lots of fun! Betty does look a bit guilty in the top two photos!  She does fluff up nicely 

Hope you are enjoying your birthday. xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

OMG Betty is filthy!!! Gorgeous pics!! Hope you are having a lovely birthday xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Good job these blonde poos scrub up so well! They look gorgeous together and I love the way Ted is lying alongside Betty. Hope you have a good evening. x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like they had a wonderful day, both poo's look thoroughly happy with themselves.

Hope you had a great day too  Will catch up very soon, just getting back to a semi normal routine from tomorrow, Charlie came home tonight.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry Colin but the first photo of Betty with little Ted really made both Madeleine and I laugh out loud. Hope you managed to enjoy your birthday anyway


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Colin, pmsl, so you spent your birthday washing 'Poos! 

The first picture made me laugh so much, here's the narrative that went on in my head:

Betty: Ted, I'm so p***ed off at being this colour, he bathes me all the time!
Ted: You need to be like me....
Betty: Ok, Ted, I'll give it a go...let's see if he notices....


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha love it,very cute! xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That transformation from muddy poos to creamy clean is amazing! Living in Georgia we don't get much rain, we had a hugh lightening and thunder storm with hail last evening out of nowhere! After the deluge that lasted 2 hrs I took Sami out and he literally DOVE into the puddles and found one that he could actually submerge himself in and turned and waddled in it for 30 minutes, even ducking his entire head under several times! At 7 months this was his first contact with that much water and he looked to be in heaven! THEN the fun part . . popped into the tub for a shampoo and drying, which took and hour and a half! So my point is do the poos there look like that after each walk?? I could not imagine how much bathing that must be?? How in the world do you manage that? I was worn out!!


----------



## Dougandwendy (Jul 1, 2012)

:best_wishes:

arty2:

:bday:

Thanks for posting the photos Colin....what a "fun" day you had!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Nanci said:


> That transformation from muddy poos to creamy clean is amazing! Living in Georgia we don't get much rain, we had a hugh lightening and thunder storm with hail last evening out of nowhere! After the deluge that lasted 2 hrs I took Sami out and he literally DOVE into the puddles and found one that he could actually submerge himself in and turned and waddled in it for 30 minutes, even ducking his entire head under several times! At 7 months this was his first contact with that much water and he looked to be in heaven! THEN the fun part . . popped into the tub for a shampoo and drying, which took and hour and a half! So my point is do the poos there look like that after each walk?? I could not imagine how much bathing that must be?? How in the world do you manage that? I was worn out!!


Id say 9/10 times yes, and we are having the worst rainfall ever this summer (summer? ) we don't seem to be having one...

When I got bailey the weather was always wet and I was wishing the summer to hurry up but the summer seems to be worse than the spring rain xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

francesjl said:


> Ha, Betty is nearly Ted coloured !
> Very brave having such light chairs, , Ted is growing so fast, enjoy your birthday evening !:bday:


Ted literally seems to grow in front of my eyes!! Think he may be a big boy!!

All my chairs and sofas have removable covers....they are in the wash 
A LOT as you can imagine!!!

When they are replaced it will be with something more practical!!!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Those are the best pictures ever, I think dogs must be just like kids, the dirtier they are the happier they are!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

They are so sweet together! What a fab decision you made getting the little fella! So cute even muddy! x


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

They look so sweet together, two beautiful 'poos' - makes we want another one more and more.....

And I really don't need any encouragement


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Nanci said:


> That transformation from muddy poos to creamy clean is amazing! Living in Georgia we don't get much rain, we had a hugh lightening and thunder storm with hail last evening out of nowhere! After the deluge that lasted 2 hrs I took Sami out and he literally DOVE into the puddles and found one that he could actually submerge himself in and turned and waddled in it for 30 minutes, even ducking his entire head under several times! At 7 months this was his first contact with that much water and he looked to be in heaven! THEN the fun part . . popped into the tub for a shampoo and drying, which took and hour and a half! So my point is do the poos there look like that after each walk?? I could not imagine how much bathing that must be?? How in the world do you manage that? I was worn out!!


If its been raining, then yes invariable they come back looking like muddy drowned rats. Especially if we meet for a cockapoo walk, then they seem to get over excited and try extra hard to get extra muddy. In winter I have to wash Millie's paws at the very least after every walk.

So glad Sami loved his new experience, muddy puddles


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

You should sign up for sponsorship with Persil or similar! The trick is the utility room I guess. Wish I had one will get there eventually. Don't know about you but the idea of a summer pup was that they would be able to free access to the garden and stay clean. When summer arrives that should be fine! Happy belated birthday.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> You should sign up for sponsorship with Persil or similar! The trick is the utility room I guess. Wish I had one will get there eventually. Don't know about you but the idea of a summer pup was that they would be able to free access to the garden and stay clean. When summer arrives that should be fine! Happy belated birthday.


I am just about to have a conservatory built...I'm hoping to spend more time in there with the dogs to spare the rest of my house!!

I agree...I said I would never get a pup in the winter but on reflection it may not have been a bad idea.....at least it would have been drier!!

How are things going with Hattie and Minton??


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Betty is adorable! And Ted looks like a cheeky chappie


----------

